# cant find suitable graphics importer



## camellie (Mar 26, 2007)

Hello

I am having a problem with only some of my pictures, I cant view them and when i went to view them in picture viewer it came up with the cant find suitable graphics importer. I have a nikon camera and use nikon view software, I cant understand why it is only a couple of folders of pictures that i cant view, please help, they are of family holidays so its really annoying me that i cant see them, chhher:4-dontkno


----------



## ibfcqvpnic (Mar 25, 2007)

You are unable to transfer your photos from the camera's memory onto your PC?


----------



## camellie (Mar 26, 2007)

The photos download from the camera fine they always have and the pictures that i cant view i used to be able to see. It also seems the couple of folders with photos in that i cant view now all have the same modified date.


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

use windows explorer and open the folder where the photos are saved. click on view>thumbnails.
if you don't have any viewing software you can always use irfanview.


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

@ camellie: to add to freddyhard's post... Take the full version of Irfanview. This will give you more viewing filters you might need.


----------

